# Bobby Vs Brock pt2 CJ



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

The matches between Brock and Bobby are just lacking pace and intensity at the moment. They need to stay on each other and be quicker. I do like how this sets up a trilogy match though.


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

BabaYaga said:


> The matches between Brock and Bobby are just lacking pace and intensity at the moment. They need to stay on each other and be quicker. I do like how this sets up a trilogy match though.


I agree. They need more segments


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I think match would be at WM.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Seems unlikely but hopefully they can get Brock for Raw on Monday with the purpose being to write him off TV.

Bring in MVP and Omos as well, and have them, Lashley, Shelton and Cedric beat down Brock and he goes out on a stretcher.

Then comes the Royal Rumble match and the reformed Hurt Business is dominating, then Brock makes his return in the match and throws them all out except for Lashley who comes in after and they end up throwing each other out and brawl afterwards.


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

It's about time brock stop looking so dominant


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

At the end of this, if possible I'd like to see a Bobby and Brock tag run.


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

They just showed a depressed bobby on Twitter for losing


----------

